
Anonymous: Hacker releases 17.8GB of data from a Turkish national police server - gruez
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/anonymous-hacker-unleashes-17-8gb-trove-data-turkish-national-police-server-1544131?
======
gokhan
Flagging because the data leak dates back to at least 2010 and in circulation
everywhere for years. Nothing new here.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
I have not studied the content yet but after your comment I checked and also
found this reddit thread[1] claiming it is old. But not sure if anyone has
actually validated the content and confirmed that it is indeed old.

Also not sure if @CthulhuSec is actually Anonymous. It was @YourAnonNews who
picked up the news and made it look like it was Anonymous responsible as far
as I can tell. Thomas White (CthulhuSec) also has pointed out that it has
nothing to do with Anonymous.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/462lce/hacker_un...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/462lce/hacker_unleashes_178gb_trove_of_data_from_a/)

------
dufalop
I double checked that they actually used the word "unleashes". Rather dramatic
(but did make me click)

~~~
dang
We s/unleash/releas/'d it, since HN's rules ask submitters to take clickbait
out of titles.

